# New member - Introduction



## Melf

Hello all,

Husband and I have been married for over 30 years. We live in Europe, have adult children, all but one living by themselves. Even the one who is still at home, getting ready to leave. We have both lost our jobs recently (but no real issue there: we are financially secure). 
And I guess I will be posting my story on the Family, Marriage and Relationship forum later today or one of these days. For now, I am still reading posts. 

Cheers,
Melf


----------



## Lostinthought61

I think he was trying to funny melt, please go ahead and post and share what you would like.


----------



## 225985

Xenote said:


> I think he was trying to funny melt, please go ahead and post and share what you would like.


He is just working on ban #15


----------



## Melf

Xenote said:


> I think he was trying to funny melt, please go ahead and post and share what you would like.


I see. Thank you Xenote, I will,

M


----------



## MattMatt

Welcome, Melf.

Take your time, there's no need to rush.


----------



## EleGirl

Welcome to the forum Melf. 

Sorry about that first reply you got. One of the mods deleted it because it was not helpful.

Once you do post your story, I'm sure you will get some helpful input.


----------



## Melf

MattMatt said:


> Welcome, Melf.
> 
> Take your time, there's no need to rush.


Thank you MattMatt. I will.
It's a 30-year marriage, so I am trying to put together a post that will not be impossibly long and bore people to tears. 

M


----------



## Melf

EleGirl said:


> Welcome to the forum Melf.
> 
> Sorry about that first reply you got. One of the mods deleted it because it was not helpful.
> 
> Once you do post your story, I'm sure you will get some helpful input.


Thank you for the welcome post EleGirl.

M


----------



## Sephirox

Welcome to the forum Melf, I myself am new as well!


----------



## GreyEcho

Welcome !


----------

